# South Africa Million Dollar Race



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wishing every one that has birds in the race good luck. We should know in the morning who won.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Just wishing every one that has birds in the race good luck. We should know in the morning who won.
> Dave


Good luck to you and Rudy Dave!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck buddy


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks I need all the luck I can get, I thought the race was today it's not till Saturday.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Just wishing every one that has birds in the race good luck. We should know in the morning who won.
> Dave


If you know who's going to win in the morning....let me know so I can book some bets.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

raftree3 said:


> If you know who's going to win in the morning....let me know so I can book some bets.


How do you book bets? I want in?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wish I knew I would pool the bird.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya it would be awesome if we where able too, even if we didn't haven birds in the race.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

TheLaw818 said:


> How do you book bets? I want in?


Go to the web page scmdpr. and there is a list of birds that haven't been paid for . You can buy the bird you like and then are in the race for some prizes.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The first bird on the list Tenika, if it was a paid bird it would have won money on the first car race.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> The first bird on the list Tenika, if it was a paid bird it would have won money on the first car race.
> Dave


Looks like a good bird..1k chance still no one purchased it..might do it twice?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We are also in with Bieche I think we have a real good chance of winning some $$ this year.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> We are also in with Bieche I think we have a real good chance of winning some $$ this year.
> Dave


what is your birds name? Bieche has some very very good birds. Are you partners with him?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder how many places they pay out in this final race? Looks like it was a tough one....not many back after 12 hours.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Got a ton of birds related to the 19th place pigeon does that mean I get to charge more now? hahaha! Actually hope to send that blood to Rich because it is the most strongly proven blood in my loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you could get more, 19th place is great. Over 3700 birds let out and only 55 day birds, not a good race.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

What do the German breeders have that we don't?


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any one have the website for the results?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Ganus wins over 100k in Africa wow.. Here are race results
https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...fab92aa9aa398d5a6a28fd3ccda9fa66d6a9ba8d7e891


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

53RD Place MIKE HAS A VERY GOOD ONE ( Wins over $100,000.00 US)
This is according to Fb and yahoo racing group chat...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

TheLaw818 said:


> 53RD Place MIKE HAS A VERY GOOD ONE ( Wins over $100,000.00 US)
> This is according to Fb and yahoo racing group chat...


53rd gets a 100,000? I kinda doubt that. And who cares a ton of American birds beat his lol


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> 53rd gets a 100,000? I kinda doubt that. And who cares a ton of American birds beat his lol


From my readings he pooled his bird all season long.

Congrats Ken and Bill. And that bird for Mike Ganus has been amazing, he'd been pooling that bird all along on trainers and Hot Spots and built up an incredible run earning over $35,000 along the way. Pooled it all the way again for this final and it was also 1 of only 2 on his team that he entered in the $1,000 Zandy Meyer Memorial car race for the Mercedes SLK. Didn't get the car, a Hooymans bird got that, but 2nd place and another $53,500 in earnings for that Ganus bird so not too shabby of a race series for that particular bird.




year in the Million Dollar races~!! I heard it was a RECORD in pools EVER~!! She Won in the Car races - the Short races and Now the Hardest Race - 411 Miles - with Very Hot Weather~!! She MUST BE A SUPER ONE~!! I'm a Very Happy Man~!! Thanks Group for wishing me Luck~!! Today I had some~!! Thank God~!!! Plus last week my Daughter had our First Gr. Daughter~!! We are Gr. Parents for the First Time~!! Life could not get better~!!! Also CONGRATULATION TO ALL THE US Fanciers for their Great Results Today~!!! I am Very Happy for You~!! Great Birds and Great Fanciers here in THE BEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD~!!!!!!
Thanks All~!! Mike Ganus


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Didn't mean for what I said to sound so a$*%#@% as it did, it is none the less a great accomplishment, just let it be known that people with less expensive pigeons have beat him once again.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> Didn't mean for what I said to sound so a$*%#@% as it did, it is none the less a great accomplishment, just let it be known that people with less expensive pigeons have beat him once again.


None taken brother, Ya I agree....


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> What do the German breeders have that we don't?


A very tough young bird season that requires a bird to fly every single race to win any national awards. Over time, that gives you some tough young birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Got a ton of birds related to the 19th place pigeon does that mean I get to charge more now? hahaha! Actually hope to send that blood to Rich because it is the most strongly proven blood in my loft.


What exactly is that strong, proven blood ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> What exactly is that strong, proven blood ?


My Fabrys, the original pair has bred race, diploma, and money winners, grand parents to race and diploma winners, and great grand parents to money and diploma winners in the three years that I have had them. I also purchased two hens from David in fall of 2012, and one bred me a multiple diploma winner and a very good chunk of change in our auction race (came in 5th day only bird to come in) and the other bred a a diploma winner that was a bird that I clock in the top 10% three times (bird broke his leg it healed but I could tell it bothered him because when it got out to the distance he came in limping on landing board so I took him to stock loft after that he is a tough bird!)


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Great grand daughter got 7th in our auction race this year, came in through rain on second day, have a son that got 9th in 2011 after a 5 day hold over also a two day race, and in 2012 a daughter was third in the auction forgot to mention these, it makes sense that these birds did good in South Africa today when there was only 53 day birds


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> Great grand daughter got 7th in our auction race this year, came in through rain on second day, have a son that got 9th in 2011 after a 5 day hold over also a two day race, and in 2012 a daughter was third in the auction forgot to mention these, it makes sense that these birds did good in South Africa today when there was only 53 day birds


Looks like the price just went up......


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> Great grand daughter got 7th in our auction race this year, came in through rain on second day, have a son that got 9th in 2011 after a 5 day hold over also a two day race, and in 2012 a daughter was third in the auction forgot to mention these, it makes sense that these birds did good in South Africa today when there was only 53 day birds


Make sure to print out the results from today's race


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Our Local boy Ken Easley has been doing pretty well and had a day bird. Not sure how much these guys invested in getting all those birds over there. Makes the money a little less impressive when you deduct the expenses. Not sure they care as long as they get good enough results out of them to sell birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> 53rd gets a 100,000? I kinda doubt that. And who cares a ton of American birds beat his lol


I'm not a big Ganus fan but I have to give that bird props it was up there in a lot of the race/training tosses. It wasn't a one hit wonder like most of the birds that are up there in the final race. The bird was consistently up there it was clocked 10 times in the top 63 birds out of over 6000 birds initially entered. I'd take a bird like that any day over a one hit wonder even if that one hit was the South Africa Million Dollar Race.

And it looks like Ganus got another in the morning that ended up 70th.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Figured it out.....the 300th bird still gets $1000.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> What do the German breeders have that we don't?


They have very good birds plus they sent over 1600 birds the US sent less than 1000, the odds are a little in their favor.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Sho - I just did a quick scan of the peds that were available for the top 20 or so birds. Kannibaal shows up a lot in those pedigrees, especially in the German birds. I saw it in at least three birds maybe more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That Ganus bird did very well in all the tosses but I don't count most of the results for much. They keep feed down for the birds 24 hours a day, a high fat mix and if birds are not hungry why would they trap in. If you go back and watch the vids when 100 plus birds come back at a time and chase each other around for a hour there is no way to really tell what bird came in in what order. I adjust my feed to get them to trap at what ever distance the race is, they don't. I'll bet any other OLR will feed accordingly to get the birds to trap.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it looks like I sent the wrong birds, don't have any back out of 6, but I don't feel to bad Bieche has no bird back out of 9, and Ganus only has 3 out of 51.
Dave


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

As with Walter, I am not necessarily a big fan of Ganus. The bird however may be the best bird there based on results over the whole training and race schedule. They all flew under the same conditions, and I assume they all had the same or no trap training. What happens, happens as Yogi would say. Ganus top bird won him over 154K if you include the pooling money that he won from it. As I understand it Ganus bought at the auction the 1st, 2nd, 5th and other birds. Congratulations are in order in any case in my opinion.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> Sho - I just did a quick scan of the peds that were available for the top 20 or so birds. Kannibaal shows up a lot in those pedigrees, especially in the German birds. I saw it in at least three birds maybe more.


That is a very interesting statistic, flew one out to 360 miles this year but it was 20-30 mph head winds and it wasn't first bird home would like to try them out that far under better conditions, to be honest I am surprised they flew 400 but then again these are older birds and crosses to begin with.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

If you look at the Ganus pedigree you clearly see that he bought birds that have flown very good in this race before and bred off of them . Horses for the course as they say.

I noted that Ken Easley bird right off too , but his is a VanLoon crosss. I think he is also buying winning birds back to breed from. One of his birds was that super pigeon in our federation this past summer.

I think the price of both their birds just went up!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just noticed that the mother of the Quest Syndicate bird that did well is closely related to my good Grizzle cock that I talk about.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well it looks like I sent the wrong birds, don't have any back out of 6, but I don't feel to bad Bieche has no bird back out of 9, and Ganus only has 3 out of 51.
> Dave


Tough race and tough luck Dave....I was pulling for you. When it gets to that point you'd like to win but if you don't it would gave been almost better to have not made the race so you'd get the free perch for next year?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Tough race and tough luck Dave....I was pulling for you. When it gets to that point you'd like to win but if you don't it would gave been almost better to have not made the race so you'd get the free perch for next year?


Free perch this year would have been nice but oh well, it is what it is. I think I will pass on sending birds this year and concentrate on the AU race, look out next year, as they say 3rd times the charm.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeons such a strange creature my birds made all the tosses, that Ganus bird did great in all the tosses, then you have birds like the 21st and 39th place birds that were missing for more than 1/3 of the season. It just makes you wonder.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

What is the deal with being able to import birds back? I heard it wasn't possible, can you buy an auction bird for example and get it into the US?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> What is the deal with being able to import birds back? I heard it wasn't possible, can you buy an auction bird for example and get it into the US?


I think the process is the same as importing birds from other countries. Contact Frank Mclaughlin...
also check this out Mike is at it again...
Looks like Mike bought the winners too..... anyone have an update on shipping back to the USA?

Ado Zohorovic My Good Friend Mike Ganus from Ganus Family Loft Just bought the BEST Pigeons from the South Africa Million Dollar races Today~!! The ( 1st ) place Winner - ( 2nd ) Place Winner and the ( 5th ) place Winner~!! Mike also bought back His Super Bird ( MIKE HAS A VERY GOOD ONE ) Which won these Prizes this Year -19 - 47 - 77 - 14 - 147 - 30 - 287 - 27 - 14 - 171 - 121 - 63 - 28 and ( 53 Final Race ) Winning Over $100,000.00 usd in pool money~!! Has to be the Highest Winning Pool bird EVER in the South Africa Million Dollar races~!! Probably the Best Record of ALL entries for 2013 ( 9,000 + ) birds were sent to the race this year~!!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atClIMA_J5I&feature=youtu.be

I think it went for a lot more


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lot Pigeon Breeder Selling Price Winner Status
1 Halover
DV0716413 270 Karl Ziefle R 210,000 Not announced 
No Status
2 Q8 14
KUWAITFEDERATION2013 760577 Fayez Q8 R 145,000 Not announced 
No Status
3 Rocky
AUSTRIA50313 190 Maria Krempler R 185,000 Not announced 
No Status
4 Horatius
AUQUESTSYNDICATE2013 13675 Quest Syndicate - Barker R 90,000 Not announced 
No Status
5 Sorrento
ZA2013 40690 S+R Kearsey + son R 85,000 Not announced 
No Status
6 Juraj
SK85 13 01408 Las Vladimir and Juraj R 22,500 Not announced 
No Status
7 Eileen
DV0425213 70 Team Komm Hans, Komm R 17,500 Not announced 
No Status
8 K 99
KUWAITCLUB2013 400799 Fahed R Alazme R 14,000 Not announced 
No Status
9 World Express
DV0789213 140 Christian Steinhagen R 25,000 Not announced 
No Status
10 Juergen 5
DV0233513 479 Juergen Stefaniszyn R 35,000 Not announced 
No Status
11 I Forgot
GBD13 21063 Lloyd and Kelly R 15,000 Not announced 
No Status
12 Prestige Kmg 3
FCIROMANIA2013 0973655 Bibi & Liviu Stefanescu R 6,000 Not announced 
No Status
13 Thriller
AUBVR2013 13970 Rory Smith Loft R 22,000 Not announced 
No Status
14 Matus
SK540 13 0610 Lenka Machara R 35,000 Not announced 
No Status
15 Shirocco
DV0825513 112 Ruediger Schoenau R 40,000 Not announced 
No Status
16 Alfonso Jr
DV050713 530 Helmut u Alfons Klaas R 100,000 Not announced 
No Status
17 Athos
NL2013 1018306 P vd Berg en Zoon R 7,000 Not announced 
No Status
18 Krisztian
AUSTRIA30813 2577 Ferenc Butyka R 3,000 Not announced 
No Status
19 Cowboys First Choice
AUCVR2013 0553 David Knightes R 2,500 Not announced 
No Status
20 Mzion 3
KUWAITCLUB2013 514621 Nasser Awad R 3,000 Not announced 
No Status


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

If one goes to the SCMDPR web site you can see what the birds sold for. The prices are in SA Rand, so one must convert to US Dollars. The cost and time to get the birds to the US has acted as a deterrent to the selling price at the auction I think.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe I'll save up and buy a nice bird next year, coulda bought cousin to some of my best birds for $225 lol


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can we buy birds online from that race or do we have to be present?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.scmdpr.com/_pdf/auctionApplicationForm2013.pdf


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> https://www.scmdpr.com/_pdf/auctionApplicationForm2013.pdf


Nice great to know for next year.. Thank you


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> What is the deal with being able to import birds back? I heard it wasn't possible, can you buy an auction bird for example and get it into the US?


A very good question!!! I know of two well known breeders who had to wait two years to get a bird back. Care to guess if they weren't breeding out of that bird. Maybe the race will be ran differently now that Zandy Meyer is gone.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

TheLaw818 said:


> Nice great to know for next year.. Thank you


210,000 rand , South African money converted to US dollars is around $18,935.70 . For one pigeon that may or may not be a good breeder.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

ERIC K said:


> 210,000 rand , South African money converted to US dollars is around $18,935.70 . For one pigeon that may or may not be a good breeder.


Ya but I also seen some in the top 20 go for change....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

For some reason they haven't sent birds for 3 years, I've got birds at there auction for the last 2 years and they have not shipped them yet.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> For some reason they haven't sent birds for 3 years, I've got birds at there auction for the last 2 years and they have not shipped them yet.
> Dave


Yea that's what I thought other wise others would be buying, you could buy birds that have flown the course for less than $100, breed out of them and send those youngsters to the race.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder whats going on with that, do you think it takes Ganus 3 years to get his birds? If so that is crazy.. I just emailed the website to find out the process and time frame.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Who keeps the birds ?*

If you buy at auction and must wait 2-3 years to receive birds , who has the birds for that period of time ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thousands of pigeons haven't been shipped over the past couple of years, I wonder where they are. I heard that Ganus has someone breeding his pigeons over there that he has bought and then enters the young in the race. 

I bet you have a better chance at doing well buying a pair of birds from the top 100 and sending their young, then we might sending the youngsters that we have had success with here in the US.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*race*

From all I hear and see for myself , it looks like 98 % of fanciers loose money.
Some fanciers entry 30 , 40 , 50 birds to win . I really do not like the odds or return on my investment. 
Some say to sell birds, myself if I see a fancier enter 50 birds and only score with 2. I really have to question the selection and quality of birds.
Looks like their are better races to consider.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks like Ganus is going the route of Kitchenbrand by buying the top finishers.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bob prisco said:


> From all I hear and see for myself , it looks like 98 % of fanciers loose money.
> Some fanciers entry 30 , 40 , 50 birds to win . I really do not like the odds or return on my investment.
> Some say to sell birds, myself if I see a fancier enter 50 birds and only score with 2. I really have to question the selection and quality of birds.
> Looks like their are better races to consider.


I have to agree there are better races here in the US that for the amount of money you spend would be as good, it's just some thing about winning the South Africa race. That's why I went in with others so the coast would be a bit more realistic. We won a little last year lost a little this year, and I don't care if I ever sell a bird I just think it would be cool.
Dave


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

bob prisco said:


> From all I hear and see for myself , it looks like 98 % of fanciers loose money.
> Some fanciers entry 30 , 40 , 50 birds to win . I really do not like the odds or return on my investment.
> Some say to sell birds, myself if I see a fancier enter 50 birds and only score with 2. I really have to question the selection and quality of birds.
> Looks like their are better races to consider.


After seeing some of your race results Bob I must say I am surprised you haven't ventured into the race with a handful of birds. Winning in the CJC like you have is impressive. I consider it to be the toughest combine in the country by far.
Kurps


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Thousands of pigeons haven't been shipped over the past couple of years, I wonder where they are. I heard that Ganus has someone breeding his pigeons over there that he has bought and then enters the young in the race.
> 
> I bet you have a better chance at doing well buying a pair of birds from the top 100 and sending their young, then we might sending the youngsters that we have had success with here in the US.


You'll have to see if Crazy Pete wants to share their experience buying and breeding over there.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The AIC race out of No.Carolina pays $50,000.00 to the 350 mile race winner....You can get your bird back real fast and breed from it....Not sure if they Auction the birds off anymore...They did when they started this race 3 years ago....I think they might have did away with the Auctioning of the top birds...Check out their web site,as I will to see if they still do....Alamo

BIRDS REMAIN THE PROPERTY OF THE BREEDER......No Auction of any pigeons !!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

bob prisco said:


> If you buy at auction and must wait 2-3 years to receive birds , who has the birds for that period of time ?


Good question! The best method to retrieve your birds is to have a friend in South Africa retrieve the birds, and get them to export them. I also heard from a good source that a couple of years ago, Ganus bought one of his racers back in the auction, and had a hell of a time getting it back. I don't know if he ever did. But like I said, Zandy Meyer is dead now, so they might clean up their act, and if not, the best advice I can give to all of you racers is to boycott the race, and let it die a slow death.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The AIC race has a big price tag, it coast more to enter it than the South African race and the pay out is a lot less. And the free team is only free perch fee you still have to pay $1000 a bird. Not that good of a deal.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it be great if the US could gather enough interest to have the world's biggest OLR!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

One thing that can be good and bad is splitting the prize money if multiple birds come on the drop which the AIC does because David (the guy who got 19th in million dollar race) got 2nd and won $25,000, but he lost $100,000 by less than a second! After that they started splitting it on the drop.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the US could gather enough interest to have the world's biggest OLR!!!


Yes it would. With the amount of land and the amount of flyers in this country I am surprised we don't. I am surprised we don't have a long race like Barcelona ( if that is the correct race I am thinking of). I have heard of "the Big Race" , which I receive a letter from every year but I never hear the results. Has anyone ever flown that race ?
Kurps


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> Yes it would. With the amount of land and the amount of flyers in this country I am surprised we don't. I am surprised we don't have a long race like Barcelona ( if that is the correct race I am thinking of). I have heard of "the Big Race" , which I receive a letter from every year but I never hear the results. Has anyone ever flown that race ?
> Kurps


Are you talking about the Mid-West race from Topeka Kansas . That's the biggest race I know of in the US but they don't pool. The winners are divided by distance so you would have winners from 100 , 200 , 300, 400 ,500, 600 mile divisions.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Scmdpr has embraced technology and quality communications and promotion. The pigeon flyers in the US are woefully inadequate in that arena. In fact, I dare say we as a group are Luddites and resist and fight change. 

To have an internationally successful OLR here, it would require a partnership between qualified pigeon men (or women) and entrepreneurial business leaders who could run it as a business venture complete with a communications and creative teams. And smart accountants that can keep it on track and above board.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

South Africa is one of the many countries which are prohibited from exporting "poultry" into the US because of avian influenza. Pigeon is poultry. It's not by choice that they are holding the birds. It's the law. I'm sure they can export them to counties who don't have this law and in turn export them to the US. But, I'm also sure most of the countries who can export to the US, such as the countries in the European Union and Canada, also prohibit birds from South Africa to enter their country as it would make sense that all these countries have the same laws to prevent such happenings. If somebody can get birds from South Africa into the US they are doing it illegally or cheating the system.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> Are you talking about the Mid-West race from Topeka Kansas . That's the biggest race I know of in the US but they don't pool. The winners are divided by distance so you would have winners from 100 , 200 , 300, 400 ,500, 600 mile divisions.


No, I found the flyer and went to the website and it seems 2012 is the last year listed so I guess they stopped. It was called " The Big Pigeon Race " flown in May, released in Effingham, Ill. flying East to the entire coastal area. They picked up birds from Jersey to S.C. From what they said. Their website is still up. Would have liked to try that.
Kurps


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

XUEOO , thank you for the information . I now understand why they can not export to USA. , BUT WHY WOULD FANCIERS BUY BIRDS FROM THE AUCTION KNOWING THE CURRENT PROBLEMS ? 
Has their been problems with receiving prize money , etc. ?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Xueoo said:


> South Africa is one of the many countries which are prohibited from exporting "poultry" into the US because of avian influenza. Pigeon is poultry. It's not by choice that they are holding the birds. It's the law. I'm sure they can export them to counties who don't have this law and in turn export them to the US. But, I'm also sure most of the countries who can export to the US, such as the countries in the European Union and Canada, also prohibit birds from South Africa to enter their country as it would make sense that all these countries have the same laws to prevent such happenings. If somebody can get birds from South Africa into the US they are doing it illegally or cheating the system.


I understand the fear of the Avian Influenza, but pigeons should not be classified as poultry. Here in Pa they are classified as being in the dove family and g rightfully so. Pigeon have a body temperature of 107 degrees. As far as the Avian Influenza here is a piece taken from the AU brochure;
Kurps


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Scmdpr has embraced technology and quality communications and promotion. The pigeon flyers in the US are woefully inadequate in that arena. In fact, I dare say we as a group are Luddites and resist and fight change.
> 
> To have an internationally successful OLR here, it would require a partnership between qualified pigeon men (or women) and entrepreneurial business leaders who could run it as a business venture complete with a communications and creative teams. And smart accountants that can keep it on track and above board.


I can tell you this from an eye witness....as of a couple of years ago, the quarantine section for US birds were disgusting. My own personal opinion, Zandy Meyer, as like the whole South of Africa, is a very corrupt dangerous place! And also....I believe the American spirit which made us the greatest nation earth is capable of anything!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I can tell you this from an eye witness....as of a couple of years ago, the quarantine section for US birds were disgusting. My own personal opinion, Zandy Meyer, as like the whole South of Africa, is a very corrupt dangerous place! And also....I believe the American spirit which made us the greatest nation earth is capable of anything!!!


I agree, an inspired individual can accomplish just about anything in this country. 

Here's a short list of what I think it would take to have an internationally acclaimed OLR in this country:

1: An inspired, passionate pigeon person who has a clear vision and ability to think big, really big. They need to see past the race itself and think of it as a business (think as if you were a horse race track with a training facility and multiple races in a season).

2: Money. AKA investors. 

Once you have those two things, then comes the fun part. Spending the money on top-notch staff and building facilities. The staff would obviously include the pigeon caretakers, but also accountants, lawyers, communications staff.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

CL Gage who runs the Texas Shootout has the financial resources, but it is only he who can decide to pursue such a venture. I would gladly support him.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've thought about this race he would have to change the last race to trapping order instead of first drop. JMO
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike Ganus figured out how to get them here:
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=113529


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

You can do that too if you can afford a private jet out of Africa. Many ways to get things out of a country if you can pay for it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Mike Ganus figured out how to get them here:
> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=113529


I also heard that he had to file a lawsuit to retrieve his birds, and that took two years! The Million Dollar Race is very corrupt in my opinion, and want nothing to do with it. I will stick to the US, where at least you have access to our legal court system to utilize when you have a legal problem. Remember this, when you leave the borders of the US, most other countries are not on the same level as the US. I will never travel again outside of the US ever, as much of the rest of the world IMO are third world nations. I realize there are exceptions, but in my honest opinion, South Africa is not one of those. The rich in South Africa cannot transfer large sums of money out of the country! Wonderful place??? A well known flier who now resides in Ireland was a former citizen of South Africa, and he got out. His name is Henny Kallmeyer. Believe me, he has no regrets!!! Sorry to have ranted so much.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't remember what returns were like on the final race in the past. Was this year out of the ordinary?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The AIC race is 3 bird team for $1,000.00......You nominate your race bird...If it gets lost,you pick one of your other birds...If all 3 are lost,you get a FREE 3 bird entry the next year...If ALL of your 3 birds are there for the final race,you can pay the $1,000.00 ea for them,or just one of them,or none of them...Then I could say pay the $1,000.00 for one of them,and if it wins the race,I get the $50,000.00 and the bird...You as the breeder get nothing....But it is only $1,000.00 to send the 3 birds....You cannot send 3 birds to the SA race for $1,000.00....And you have 3,000 to 4,000 birds to beat....The AIC gets around 800 birds more or less....Many top names for sure...But I think a better deal here in the USA.....Alamo


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

deleted per request from another member


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The AIC race, •Free Team: At the time of replacement deadline you must have either 5 or 6 birds here in order to be eligible for your free replacement team, the following year only. If you have 5 birds and none make the final (350-mile) race, or 6 birds and only one makes the final (350-mile) race, you will be eligible for your free 5-bird team. A free replacement team means that no perch fees must accompany this replacement team, although payment of activation fees are still necessary.

It is not a 3 bird team you must have 5 or 6 birds. And all you get free is the perch fee.

As bbcdon says I'm not going to fly the million dollar race, at least for a few years, when you send birds to SA it coast $1245 to send a 3 bird team and that activates 1 bird. If your team is lost you just have to send 3 birds to McLaughlin and pay the $245 to get them to SA.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,


As nearly everyone knows we have been working for three years to bring the Million Dollar auction pigeons back to the US. This import has been time consuming and so very stressful for all of us involved. Most recently the USDA agreed to allow the import and last week has now changed course and denied the import.


As most everyone knows Mike Ganus has invested a fortune in the most successful Million Dollar pigeons ever to race in South Africa. He recently found a way with proper testing, all completely legal, to bring the auction pigeons to the US. Mike experimented with his five favorite pigeons and the import process worked. He took quite the chance if the process did not work.


The Ganus pigeons were in quarantine at a friend's loft in South Africa for 3 Months preceding the export. The Million Dollar Race and organizers did not know about the export of the Ganus pigeons until after they arrived into the US. 
How the Import Worked..


Mike Ganus contacted the Dutch Embasy to get all the legal paper work needed to bring these five pigeons into Holland. - The pigeons needed to be tested for everything by a State Vet in South Africa before Holland would except them. Mike got the birds tested by the State Vet and made arrangments with KLM airlines. The birds were taken to the KLM Animal Import Center in South Africa then flown to Amsterdam, Holland, arriving at the Customs/Quarantine Dept. Mike had a South African friend accompany the pigeons along the journey.
The pigeons were inspected along with All State Vet Papers being checked. Mike had to pay 1500 euro in taxes and the pigeons were released. The five birds were housed by a friend in Belgium before being shipped to quarantine in Holland for the government required 30 days. The pigeons were checked and tested again in Holland and then flown to Canada for Quarantine. After the quarantine the pigeons were shipped to Mike along with other Belgian and Holland pigeons he had in the shipment. 
What is Next?...


We now have a route to the US. Mike Ganus will assist me with bringing all our auction pigeons back to the US and Canada. All should know there is always a risk that something could happen with every import or export. We will not be responsible if something should go wrong. We will do our very best to have everything safe for a healthy transport of all the birds.


We look to assemble the group to be exported in the next two to four weeks. Every individual pigeon needs a series of tests in South Africa. We estimate the cost will be about $300 per pigeon which will need to be paid in full, upfront. There will be no refunds should the unforseen happens. If you are not interested in bringing your pigeons to the US you can still sell them at auction in South Africa.


Be assured that all the Ganus pigeons and the Millon Dollar race winner will be traveling along with our pigeons in this import. We have full confidence everything will go smooth. 


Please hold off on all calls about the imp ort until after February 3rd. This week I am very busy with Belgian visitors. I will check emails early morning and late night and answer email questions. 
Talk to you next week.



Frank McLaughlin


----------



## Coop Cleaner (Oct 20, 2012)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Cc: Doug Swingley ; Joseph Nemelka 
Sent: Wednesday, January 29, 2014 3:37 PM
Subject: USDA Approval

Hello Mike, Doug and Joe,

Drew Lesofski just spoke to Dr. Helms the head of the USDA. He asked the question is it legal to bring the pigeons from South Africa to Holland to Canada to USA? Dr. Helm said as long as the pigeons have all their tests and come from a country without restrictions (Holland) this is perfectly legal and we should proceed. 

I am feeling much better! We can do this completely open and legally. Frank


Frank McLaughlin
www.mclaughlinlofts.com
________________________________________
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 10.0.1432 / Virus Database: 3681/6542 - Release Date: 01/29/14


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The AIC has changed their format.....You can enter a 3 bird team in 2014....Please check their web site out....Thanks...Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Alamo said:


> The AIC has changed their format.....You can enter a 3 bird team in 2014....Please check their web site out....Thanks...Alamo


That makes things a lot better, I'll have to do a little more research...Thanks
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Franks email said it would coast $300 per bird to get the testing done, I wonder how much above that to get them all the way back to the US.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I can about guess who bbcdon's eye witness is and if he says the holding pen is disgusting I'm not sure I want my birds. Franks email said we could sell them at auction in SA, I think that sounds like the way to go.
Dave


----------

